# Help choosing preamp/processor



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in the process of updating my system to something semi-modern and need the expertise of the folks here. I'm looking to upgrade to separate prepro/amp from my outdated Yammy receiver. I'm leaning toward buying an AV receiver with pre-outs, rather than going with a true preamp, as it seems that I can get a more full-featured unit for a lower price. I'm not locked into that yet, of course. As for amplification, if I go with an AVR I will use my Soundcraftsmen amp for now, and upgrade in due time. My budget for a receiver/preamp is around $500 (or less if possible, since the amplifier section is not a large concern). Here are the features I'm looking for:

7.1 or higher
HDMI 1.4 switching (I think this includes 3D passthrough as well as lip sync)
HD decoders
Good room correction software for EQ, volume, phase etc.
Good 2-channel analog sound quality (I have an external 2-channel dac and phono pre)
on-screen programming

Having heard that Onkyo will give me best bang-for-buck, I checked their site and found that the RN626 has what I am looking for and more, at a $450 price. Do you have any other recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Seadub said:


> Audyssey MultiEQ or similar (not sure what is the best?)


MultEQ XT32


----------



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

Okay, thanks. It doesn't look like that's an option in my price range, at least in the Onkyo line.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You should check out accessories 4 less, budget friendly prices.


----------



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! Looking through their inventory, I keyed in on the Marantz SR5007 at $499. Any thoughts?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe some other members will chime in with some thoughts. It may help to list your speakers, so they can work that in there consideration. I usually by my gear from a small local guy, I like hearing and seeing before I buy when possible. But you can't beat the prices of online retailers.


----------



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

Good call, sorry about that! I'm running Boston Acoustics A400 (large acoustic suspension from the 80s) for mains, and A70 for center and surround. My sub is an Epik Legacy. 

Unfortunately there aren't many (or any) hifi shops near me, or I would love to audition some components. Best Buy doesn't really cut it for this type of thing!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The SR5007 is a well-equipped receiver, and it includes both MultEQ XT and multi-channel pre-outputs (in case you want to add external amplification). $499 is a really good price, IMO.


----------



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks! It seems to have most if not all of the features of comparably priced units from Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha etc. What do you think of Marantz for sound quality and overall build quality?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If the SR5007 is anything like my SR6003, I would rate its build and sound quality very highly.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would also highly recommend this Onkyo 809. Its got the very best video processing available with independent ISF adjustments for each input and has THX certification giving you some very usefiul processing modes. its also got a very strong amplification section, pre outs and Multi EQXT


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

I am happy with Denon DN-500AV.


----------



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

Another I'm considering is the Sherwood R-972, which uses Trinnov rather than MultEQ. Any thoughts on this model?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Seadub said:


> Another I'm considering is the Sherwood R-972, which uses Trinnov rather than MultEQ. Any thoughts on this model?


I have one and if you dont mind the quirks and some frustrations that the 972 has the sound quality is just first rate. But be warned that the remote is awful and you will want to use a Harmony or other programmable remote.


----------



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

What sorts of frustrations do you mean? I know there were some issues with video up scaling. Is that what you're referring to? Also, is the Sherwood missing any key features that newer receivers have? I see that it's been around for a few years.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sometimes it stops playing audio if you change an input so you have to toggle inputs again to get it back. The video output sometimes goes a green hue and Ive found again the only way around it is to turn it off and back on. 
Have a read through this post here for all the info.


----------



## Seadub (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks! I see you use an Onkyo as well. If you could only choose one for movies and music, would you go with the Sherwood or the Onkyo 809?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a tough call, I actually like the Onkyo better for movies as it simply never gives me any issues and I like the THX processing modes it has. For music my onkyo does really well but I also have very high end studio monitors as my mains so that also makes a big difference. The sherwood sounds great for music in my livingroom as my speaker placement is not ideal and Trinnov does a great job placing the sound where it is supposed to be. I personally would go with the Onkyo just for the fact that it works very well and it has multi EQ XT, THX, the HQV Vida processor. The amplification section is also stronger than the 972


----------

